# Sonax Interior ****pit Matt Cleaner Review



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*Sonax Interior ****pit Matt Cleaner Review*

*Price & Availablilty:*
£5.99 from morethanpolish.com

*Used on:*
Various Interior Parts

*Manufacturer's Product Information:*
Cleans and maintains all plastics in the car interior. Retains the matt surface and texture. Dust-repellent and anti-static. Restores colours. Silicone and solvent free.

*Manufacturers Product Instructions*
Shake before use. Spray Sonax ****pit Cleaner on a soft, lint-free cloth. Evenly rub surfaces, and allow to dry.

*Packaging:*
The spray can comes with the typical sonax labelling which is on all their products. Its well layed out and easy to read



















*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Its a lemon-fresh spray so it smells of lemon as you would expect, but its a very nice lemon smell, i really like it!

*Ease Of Use:*
Couldnt be easier to use, spray on a cloth and wipe. The bottle does need a good shake before use as it can foam up around the spray head

*Finish:*
It left a nice clean matt finish on all the trim i tested it on. Some photos of how i got on

50/50 attempt










after application










before










after










*Cleaning Power:*

The cleaning power of this product is very good, much better than what i expected, usually these aerosol type sprays just give a nice matt finish which smells nice after you have all ready cleaned it. It removed old stains, dirt and greasy bits to, really impressed

Piece of dash for this test










Before




























The dirt removed










After




























Before










After










*Durability:*

This will be an on going review to see how resistant it is to dust, i will do a 50/50 on another dash later for this test, which i will add later

*Value:*

You dont need a lot of product to do an entire dash, so great value for money. You may find your self using it as an air freshener though as it smells so good

*Overall DW Rating:* 80%










*Conclusion:*

The product certainly does what it says on the tin, cleans the ****pit of your car and leaves a nice matt finish whilst smelling really nice. I will certainly be buying this product when it runs out, its all you need to clean and maintain the plastics of an interior


----------

